# Keeping the wire taut



## JohnnyRico (Apr 15, 2012)

What do most use to keep the trellis wire taut? Ive seen several designs, figured I would ask what is most popular, and what works best.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 15, 2012)

I have these little galvanized rachtet deals that wind the wire tighter [or looser]. They were less than $5 bucks if I remember correctly & they do a great job on my 65 ft. long trellis systems. Got them from a Orchard supply co. can't remember where right now, if I find the info I'll post it. Roy


----------



## TJsBasement (Apr 15, 2012)

Tractor supply $2.99. High tensile wire fence stuff. I don't have any trellises yet but I have been looking. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/wire-strainer-3601180


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2012)

Pick up some In-line Wire Tighteners from Valley Orchard Supply.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 15, 2012)

Just remembered the Co. Orchard Valley Supply Inc. they were $2.94 ea. also got my wire, clamps etc. from them. Good outfit they do smaller orders also. Roy


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 15, 2012)

Mike, Your 1 minute faster than me! But I got the name in the right order. Roy


----------



## Rocky (Apr 15, 2012)

An easy solution would be to add turnbuckles at each end of the wire.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, the rachtet style looks like the way to go, and I have a tractor supply down the street from me.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 15, 2012)

I have tried all sorts of systems. I hate the ratchet style for high tensile wire. That wire is too stiff to work well with the ratchets so it is a PITA to hook it up. I find simple gripples with the tensioning tool is all that is needed. The gripples cost a buck and that is all that is needed besides the tool, which at about $100 isn't cheap. You can improvise other ways of pulling the wire tight with the gripples, but the tension tool works best.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 15, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I have tried all sorts of systems. I hate the ratchet style for high tensile wire. That wire is too stiff to work well with the ratchets so it is a PITA to hook it up. I find simple gripples with the tensioning tool is all that is needed. The gripples cost a buck and that is all that is needed besides the tool, which at about $100 isn't cheap. You can improvise other ways of pulling the wire tight with the gripples, but the tension tool works best.


 

That what I use...

A little more expensive up front but easy to work with.

http://www.gripple.com/products/catalogue/agricultural/products/


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 15, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I have tried all sorts of systems. I hate the ratchet style for high tensile wire. That wire is too stiff to work well with the ratchets so it is a PITA to hook it up. I find simple gripples with the tensioning tool is all that is needed. The gripples cost a buck and that is all that is needed besides the tool, which at about $100 isn't cheap. You can improvise other ways of pulling the wire tight with the gripples, but the tension tool works best.



Gripples are the better option. You can quickly retension the wires as needed. I also use them on the end post anchor wires


----------



## Mark64 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is what I used with stainless steel welding wire. At Lowes about $.69 each and you have about 4-5 In. adjustment. After you tighten them sounds like a guitar string. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRico (Apr 17, 2012)

Mark64 said:


> This is what I used with stainless steel welding wire. At Lowes about $.69 each and you have about 4-5 In. adjustment. After you tighten them sounds like a guitar string. LOL


 
Very cool.. wonder if you could tune it.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Stay tuned for results!


----------



## JohnnyRico (Apr 17, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Stay tuned for results!


 
Good one.


----------



## Mark64 (Apr 17, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Stay tuned for results!



That was a good one,,LOL

Yes, it can be tuned to any note you want. One thing for sure I will never have to replace rusted wire. Maybe no grapes but wire will be there.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 17, 2012)

After these hard FROSTS no one may have grapes, OMG what's wine going to cost! May have to make some HOME MADE! Roy


----------



## donaltman3 (Apr 17, 2012)

interesting.. in all my grape growing adventures.. I've never had this problem.

I usually make my ends using 10 foot of telephone poles I sink them into the ground about 5 foot or so .... I've used anything from aircraft cable to outdoor insulated electrical wire for my vines... the wire is easy I just wrap it around the pole a time or two pull it semi tight and pop a u shaped nail into the telephone pole.. Im sure a few of my runs are not really tight but I've never known any problems from it ?!?


----------

